# Driving Record's Effect on Employment



## Gavin (Aug 2, 2011)

Hey, I am from Butte County California and I'm getting ready to take the test for my Ambulance Driver's Certification. Does anyone know how an Accident on my Driving Record will effect both this, and getting a job as an EMT?


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Aug 2, 2011)

do you have a point? what were the circumstances? got dmv and get an h6 printout and see what it says


----------



## SJBrian (Aug 3, 2011)

how bad is 1 point?


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 3, 2011)

SJBrian said:


> how bad is 1 point?



Worse than zero points.


----------



## Gavin (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm going in tomorrow to DMV to see about what exactly it has on it. I can tell you that it was my fault. I looked both ways and pulled out and hit a car that had been speeding up around a corner. I hit them in their driver side rear door causing about a 6" deep dent. I also know that the person I hit went to the Hospital in ambulance. However, I didn't hear anything about what happened with the person or anything else. (and the accident was late November of 2010)


----------



## Nyricanff2b (Aug 4, 2011)

*Adl*

Hey so I just read your post, and if I'm correct an at-fault accident Wont prevent you from obtaining your ADL. 

Now as for employment I asked my supervisor at AMR and he basically said there is no written policy that pertains too driving records, but if your app and another equally qualified person are being considered, most likely you will get the short end of the stick....

Hopefully that helps man. Goodluck. And you never know until you try. Accidents happen


----------



## Gavin (Aug 4, 2011)

Awesome, Than you!


----------



## msoda (Aug 11, 2011)

what about a red light ticket from 6 years ago and a speeding ticket from 4-5 months ago?

other than that im squeaky clean, including criminal record.


----------



## HotelCo (Aug 11, 2011)

msoda said:


> what about a red light ticket from 6 years ago and a speeding ticket from 4-5 months ago?
> 
> other than that im squeaky clean, including criminal record.



Ask the companies you apply to. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HotelCo (Aug 11, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Ask the companies you apply to.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hmm. Cut off the rest of it. 

Around here they go by how many "points" you have on your license. Thats not a bad driving record. I wouldn't worry too much. 

I have a horrible driving record from when I was younger. A guy I used to work with was recently hired on at a fire department in an affluent community, even though he has a DUI on his record. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msoda (Aug 11, 2011)

come to think of it i went to traffic school for the speeding ticket. will the moving violation show up on the h6 even with the schooling or not?


----------



## Melmd (May 17, 2012)

When an ambulance company says that you are not "insurable" and rejected an application maybe because of a speeding ticket and a DUI 10 years ago, will this be the same with other ambulance company when he submits his application?


----------

